# Pigeons for Sale??



## hk5132 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a good place to buy pigeons for sale in Oklahoma city area to use for training a dog? Please advise.......thanks!


----------



## TheNewGuy (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know right at the moment but I would scan the classifieds of the Oklahoman. Every now and then you will find someone listing them under the sporting goods section. And if you find someone selling pidgeons let me know I need some too. LOL


----------



## hk5132 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had heard that Mary's Fleamarket always is selling pigeons. I still need to go check in out. It is located on 23rd and Midwest Blvd.


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

I need some too! Let me kn ow if you find any...

Thanks


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Bill Cummins was trapping them and selling them for $3.


----------



## hk5132 (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you have a number for Bill? Where is he located?


----------



## jburn34 (May 12, 2006)

I have his email. PM me if you still need it.


----------

